# Relógios



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2010 às 17:09)

Ouvi falar de uns relógios que dizem a temperatura e a velocidade do vento. Já fiz algum "googling" e não encontrei muita coisa mas sei que existe. Agora pergunto-me, haverá algum de tamanho razóavel e que não seja mais caro que 120€? (ou mais barato, claro).

Obrigado.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2010 às 17:17)

Poderão medir a temperatura e a pressão. Agora vento desconheço e acho muito complicado.

Aquilo que existe são relógios da La Crosse que fazem o que eu referi em cima.


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2010 às 17:20)

Velocidade do vento ? Isso parece o relógio do James Bond, 007, carrega-se no botão e sai um anemometro para fora  
Sinceramente não conheço, na volta até existe  hehehe.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2010 às 17:22)

Uma coisa tipo isto: http://hapenas.com/shopping/Relogio-Windmaster-Kite-Anemometro-Gliding-Vela-c208-i49273-d.aspx


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2010 às 17:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> Uma coisa tipo isto: http://hapenas.com/shopping/Relogio-Windmaster-Kite-Anemometro-Gliding-Vela-c208-i49273-d.aspx



 interessante, mas não me cativa, isso é basicamente um anemómetro portátil mas com horas.

Por esse preço valeria mais comprar uma estação meteorológica completa.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2010 às 17:30)

Se não vivesse num prédio... Ou das duas uma, ou fico reduzido a um termómetro, ou convenço o meu pai a comprar-me uma estação e a pedir autorização ao administrador do condomínio.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2010 às 17:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Se não vivesse num prédio... Ou das duas uma, ou fico reduzido a um termómetro, ou convenço o meu pai a comprar-me uma estação e a pedir autorização ao administrador do condomínio.



É uma questão de falares com os teus pais no assunto, se não compra uma termómetro e começa por aí.


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2010 às 17:35)

Afinal existe 

O objectivo desses equipamentos é medir o vento enquanto se está a voar nessa modalidade desportiva e não propriamente um uso tradicional. Para uso corrente não fará grande sentido andar com um relógio enorme desses ao qual só parece faltar a casa de banho. Há pequenos anemometros de mão muito usados por chasers que talvez sejam mais baratos.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2010 às 17:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> É uma questão de falares com os teus pais no assunto, se não compra uma termómetro e começa por aí.


Termómetro já tenho. Bem, mais ou menos, um bem antigo de mercúrio.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2010 às 17:43)

Hmm, a minha mãe afirma que não é preciso permissão do Admin. Ela comparou isto à montagem de satélites. Espero que o meu pai diga o mesmo/confirme que não é preciso permissão, e juntar dinheiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2010 às 17:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Termómetro já tenho. Bem, mais ou menos, um bem antigo de mercúrio.



Sim, mas os termómetros digitais são mais cómodos, pois não necessitas de andar sempre a levantares-te da cadeira pra ir ver que temperatura tens, para além de que são muito mais versáteis nos sítios onde os podes por.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2010 às 18:04)

Já estou a ver os sites da Davis mas são todas  caras... (Ai ai, se tivesse a Wireless Vantage Vue..  ) Haverá alguma marca mais barata que tenha revendedor em Portugal ou assim?


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2010 às 18:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já estou a ver os sites da Davis mas são todas  caras... (Ai ai, se tivesse a Wireless Vantage Vue..  ) Haverá alguma marca mais barata que tenha revendedor em Portugal ou assim?



Dá uma olhadela por aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...logica-escolha-compra-lojas-duvidas-1440.html

E não só, investiga os tópicos por esta categoria (Instrumentos meteorológicos) do forum.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2010 às 18:29)

Muito obrigado! Já estou de olho na Brightstar, onde encontrei uma WS2357 a 129.95€. Agora é continuar a procurar e comparar!


----------



## under (19 Set 2010 às 19:54)

Desconhecia esse relogio de facto. O que eu conheço porque tenho varios, é relogios da CASIO que tem barometro,termometro altimetro e barometro. E sao bastantes fiaveis a "prever" o tempo.  alias ate gostava de saber se alguem aqui do forum usa relogios com barometro.


----------



## Veterano (19 Set 2010 às 20:04)

under disse:


> Desconhecia esse relogio de facto. O que eu conheço porque tenho varios, é relogios da CASIO que tem barometro,termometro altimetro e barometro. E sao bastantes fiaveis a "prever" o tempo.  alias ate gostava de saber se alguem aqui do forum usa relogios com barometro.



  Comprei um relógio no LIDL por cerca de 40€ que faz as funções que indicas. Já foi o ano passado, mudei-lhe a pilha e continua bastante fiável.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Set 2010 às 22:29)

under disse:


> Desconhecia esse relogio de facto. O que eu conheço porque tenho varios, é relogios da CASIO que tem barometro,termometro altimetro e barometro. E sao bastantes fiaveis a "prever" o tempo.  alias ate gostava de saber se alguem aqui do forum usa relogios com barometro.



Eu uso já há uns anos um Tissot T-Touch, com termómetro, barómetro, bússula e altímetro...
O barómetro é fiável, apresentando vários níveis de tendência de variação da pressão atmosférica...


----------



## Zapiao (19 Set 2010 às 23:15)

under disse:


> Desconhecia esse relogio de facto. O que eu conheço porque tenho varios, é relogios da CASIO que tem barometro,termometro altimetro e barometro. E sao bastantes fiaveis a "prever" o tempo.  alias ate gostava de saber se alguem aqui do forum usa relogios com barometro.



Claro q uso, aliás tanto em casa como no trabalho ando sempre d olho no barografo. O relogio é aquele q tá no avatar


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2010 às 23:17)

Eu  tenho 2 modelos da casio G.SHOCK   um deles com barómetro/altimetro e outro com termómetro, já os comprei há  cerca de 12/ 13 anos e funcionam a 100%é só mudar as pilhas..

Esta foi a minha última aquisição da linha  casio pro trek triple sensor, é um  relógio espectacular e muito robusto feito para durar muitos anos  (caixa de  titanio) e funciona sem pilhas... 

CASIO PRO TREK TRIPLE SENSOR SOLAR PRG-130T-7VDR







Funções:

ovimento: Solar, não precisa de pilha. Funções: Altímetro 10.000 metros, Barómetro, Termómetro, Bússola digital, Cronómetro, Contador inverso, con luz automática (o visor ilumina-se quando detecta pouca luz ou quando aproximado ao corpo) ou manual, 5 alarmes diários, Calendário perpétuo, Hora mundial, Função de reserva de energía , Indicador de energía. Esfera: Digital-verde. Caixa: De titanio duplo visor digital líquido com enumera quantidade de funções e luz automática que se acende quando detecta escuridão. Pulseira: De titanio. Calendário: Perpetúo digital. Dimensões: 62mm de altura, y 51mm de largura, 12mm de espessura. Vidro: Mineral. Resistente á água: 200 metros.

Preço *270,16 € IVA inc* na pixmania.

pela experiência de uso acho-o extremamente fiável e preciso! Vale bem o que custou!


----------



## under (19 Set 2010 às 23:25)

Snifa disse:


> Eu  tenho 2 modelos da casio G.SHOCK   um deles com barómetro/altimetro e outro com termómetro, já os comprei há  cerca de 12/ 13 anos e funcionam a 100%é só mudar as pilhas..
> 
> Esta foi a minha última aquisição da linha  casio pro trek triple sensor, é um  relógio espectacular e muito robusto feito para durar muitos anos  (caixa de  titanio) e funciona sem pilhas...
> 
> ...



É exactamente este que eu tenho, mas é a versao MULTIBAND 6, alem de um outro PRO TREK que nao me lembro o modelo mas tambem é solar.
Estou bastante satisfeito com ele,a funçao que uso mais é o barometro alem de adorar o multiband 6 ( acerta as horas automaticamente via-radio ) 
sempre tive curiosidade em saber que relogios os meteorologistas usam e o que acham deles..


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2010 às 23:27)

under disse:


> Desconhecia esse relogio de facto. O que eu conheço porque tenho varios, é relogios da CASIO que tem barometro,termometro altimetro e barometro. E sao bastantes fiaveis a "prever" o tempo.  alias ate gostava de saber se alguem aqui do forum usa relogios com barometro.



Eu tenho um relógio casio à alguns anos que tem altímetro com escala de 5 em 5 metros normalmente a altitude indicada é muito próxima da correcta mas quando vou ao nível do mar calibro-o a 0m senão começa a ficar ao longo do tempo muito longe da realidade.


----------



## Zapiao (19 Set 2010 às 23:29)

MSantos disse:


> Eu tenho um relógio casio à alguns anos que tem altímetro com escala de 5 em 5 metros normalmente a altitude indicada é muito próxima da correcta mas quando vou ao nível do mar calibro-o a 0m senão começa a ficar ao longo do tempo muito longe da realidade.



Convem calibrar pq a altitude dada por ele, varia tamb com a pressao atmosferica.


----------



## under (20 Set 2010 às 01:34)

Zapiao disse:


> Convem calibrar pq a altitude dada por ele, varia tamb com a pressao atmosferica.


Basicamente eu sei a elevaçao da minha casa e qd saio calibro-o sempre. Alias ele tem de ser calibrado pelo menos 1 vez ao dia


----------



## Knyght (23 Set 2010 às 14:50)

Acabou de chegar o meu Barometro por relógio é o da entrada da gama PROTREK da Casio


----------



## under (23 Set 2010 às 19:22)

Knyght disse:


> Acabou de chegar o meu Barometro por relógio é o da entrada da gama PROTREK da Casio



Esse relogio ja tem uns aninhos mas é um bom relogio  e se ficar num sitio com temperatura estavel é muito fiavel. eu tenho 3 PRO TRK´s solares mas so uso um no pulso,os outros estao numa estante e tem sido mortalmente fiaveis qd comparo os dados com o IM. Atençao que para ser fiavel tem de estar a uma temperatura constante,tipo no pulso ou numa estante,e na mesma localizaçao.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Set 2010 às 12:13)

under disse:


> Esse relogio ja tem uns aninhos mas é um bom relogio  e se ficar num sitio com temperatura estavel é muito fiavel. eu tenho 3 PRO TRK´s solares mas so uso um no pulso,os outros estao numa estante e tem sido mortalmente fiaveis qd comparo os dados com o IM. Atençao que para ser fiavel tem de estar a uma temperatura constante,tipo no pulso ou numa estante,e na mesma localizaçao.



Esses relógios Protek, medem bem a temperatura? Pergunto isso porque o meu mede a temperatura de acordo com a temperatura do próprio relógio, ou seja, medem a temperatura ambiente misturada com a temperatura do corpo, mais concretamente do pulso... para uma medição mais precisa, tenho que o tirar do pulso e deixá-lo uns 15 minutos à temperatura ambiente...
Esse sofre do mesmo problema ou não?


----------



## under (24 Set 2010 às 12:34)

mr. phillip disse:


> Esses relógios Protek, medem bem a temperatura? Pergunto isso porque o meu mede a temperatura de acordo com a temperatura do próprio relógio, ou seja, medem a temperatura ambiente misturada com a temperatura do corpo, mais concretamente do pulso... para uma medição mais precisa, tenho que o tirar do pulso e deixá-lo uns 15 minutos à temperatura ambiente...
> Esse sofre do mesmo problema ou não?



 Amigo,TODOS os relogios sofrem com a temperatura do corpo humano,vem descrito no manual, excepto se tivermos num local onde a temperatura exterior seja superior a do corpo. Ja estive em locais onde estava um calor abrasador em que o relogio no pulso dava a temperatura ambiente 

A regra é basica:
medir temperatura: fora do pulso pelo menos 15 minutos

medir pressao atmosferica: sempre no pulso ( temperatura constante ) ou coloca-lo numa divisao da casa onde a temperatura seja constante (neste caso sao brutalmente fiaveis  )

medir altitude: sempre no pulso.

Tenho 3 PROTREKS e sao bastante fiaveis,eu tenho as versoes solares e radio-controladas.


----------

